# Bigger boobs?



## Raquel85 (Mar 26, 2002)

I've heard of these "herbal breast enlargement" pills that not only make your breasts bigger, but they help with PMS too. I was just curious to see if anyone here had heard/taken these pills. I might have endometreosis, says my doctor, and I want to avoid any prescriptions (and it would be nice to have bigger boobs) And sense this is women's support group, I thought maybe someone here has tried these herbal pills before. Thank for the feed back!


----------



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

sorry, but unfortunatly I was gifted


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

Everything I read about these pills say if they do work you have to take them for the rest of you life or they go back to how they were.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

I heard you have to keep taking them and I did wonder about the long term side effects of them?I'm pregnant and suddenly have bigger boobs without supplements and I can tell you I hate the things...they just move around too much or I have to strap them in







I can't wait until they are gone.


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Yeah, they probably could work. I'm on continuous bc and I had to go buy new bras! The bad thing is that they're also sore too.


----------



## Raquel85 (Mar 26, 2002)

Ty, I'm curious of what birth control you're on. I'm on ortho-cyclen(spelling?), and before I got on birth control I actually heard that it might make my breast larger, but they didn't. So I was just wondering what birth control you're on? Thanx.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Raquel, I have big boobs and hate them!!! (36DD). Are you taking any kind of hormones (birth control, Depo shots, patch)???? If the dr. supects Endometriosis you really should be on something (and that would also help your PMS).


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Raquel85, I'm on orthotricyclene. All bc that I've been on have increased my size to some extent. But being on it continuously is what made the big increase.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Now if they come up with an herbal cream that REDUCES breast size.. please let me know .


----------



## bustaphur (May 24, 2001)

I've gone up since going on continuous BC (started with Depo, now on OvCon 35). I don't get the attraction for large boobs (why women do it, I mean). Real ones just fall into your armpits anyway (yes, I was gifted before this, didn't need the enhancement)


----------



## jizzy (Apr 3, 2002)

Just a quick note to those of you thinking to have surgical breast enlargements....Smaller can be sooo much more comfortable. If you want to do it, please don't go overboard! You might regret it!When I was 15 I visited my aunt in florida at the beach. When she saw my boobs in a bathing suit, she said to my mom "this is what i've wanted all my life!" (not MINE, her own, duh.)







So, she got them enlarged. Now that she's a bit older, and has gained a little belly, she claims that they are now too uncomfortable. Remember, breast size can change with weight gain! So if you are thin now, with small boobs, chances are if you gain weight later, your boobage will grow.I'm a 36DD now, and I HATE my boobs! Sure, guys think they're nice to look at, but more often thatn not I just want to sak them "Yah, sure they look nice, but would YOU want to carry around 40 extra pounds on your chest? Didn't think so. *mumble mumble*....bastard."Just look before you leap. That is all.Jess


----------



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

Ive been thinking of getting a reduction myself.I know it will be painful, but I have backaches alot with headaches and was told along time ago that it was some of my problem, I wear a D but Im small and petite and only 32-34 around and I cant find sexy bras , i have to wear granny brasI dont get to wear those tanks with the built in bra, I would fall out. That will be one of the first things I will buy and NO MORE BACKACHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Between weight gain and continuous BCP, I've gone up in breast size...just finally acknowledged it and bought new bras, 34D. And there isn't nearly the selection in that size as there was in my old 34C. (I was a 34B and weighed less overall back when I started the pill 6 yrs ago.) When I went up to C, that was nice. But I'm not as enthusiastic about being a D, and they had BETTER stop getting bigger!!allinknots, I got some Barely There brand bras in 34D that weren't super wild but weren't ugly and are very comfortable. I got mine at a maycompany dept. store and saw them at Kohl's yesterday too. Right now they have a buy 2, get one by mail (for $3 shipping/handling) for free.


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

If you're relatively small but would like to look good in sweaters and shirts, let me suggest the French demi-cut (?) bras. Several of the manufacturers make them. Mine are Maidenform as they were on sale. Sort of a cheaper version of the Wonderbra. If you adjust your straps (or even criss-cross them on your back) you'll get great lift and a pretty decent looking cleavage


----------



## webbsusa (Feb 1, 2001)

I had breast reduction surgery three years ago, and it was the best thing I ever did for myself. I went from a F cup to a C/D. It is a major surgery--mine took 3 1/2 hours--and because my reduction was quite drastic, I can't breastfeed if I ever have children. There is also some scarring. Those things are a small price to pay, though, for no more backaches, shoulder aches, and an improved body image.







I love my smaller boobs!If anybody would like to ask me some questions about this surgery, feel free to email me. I am very comfortable with talking about it, but I realize the whole board may not be interested--and the deatils of the surgery may make some a little squeamish.







PS: My insurance paid for 80% of the surgery, which made things even better. And I don't even have great insurance.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

webb, maybe you or someone else can help educate me here... how many sizes were yours reduced? I really don't know what comes after D... it seems like there is DD, maybe even DDD? It doesn't go A, B, C, D, E, F, G, etc. in a nice simple way, does it?


----------



## webbsusa (Feb 1, 2001)

It goes D, DD, DDD, maybe E, then F. I've been told that E and F are separate sizes and the same size--so who knows. I lost five pounds from the surgery, and at least 4 or 5 cup sizes. I was a C right after the surgery, but after everything healed and "settled down" (in reduction surgery, they lift and reduce your breasts--right afterwards, I felt like my boobs were behind my ears!







), I went into a D. I can't wear the bras labelled "full figure" in a D, though; they are too big. It has to be a regular D, or a full-figured C. I'm 36 inches around, BTW. Pre surgery I was a 34, but 36 is more comfortable now, due to scar tissue. I'll take a 36D over a 34F any day of the week, though. By far the best decision I ever made.


----------



## Raquel85 (Mar 26, 2002)

Geez...there are a lot of women in here that have really large breasts. I don't know what you guys are complaining about! I'm barley a B32, I would take a D cup size any day. Plus, I heard that getting your breasts enlarged costs more then getting them reduced. But I could see how it would suck to have back aches all the time...Maybe I should wait a little bit longer before doing anything drastic. Seeing as I'm only 16. Just out of curiosity, how old were you large-breasted ladies when you fully developed? (If you don't mind me asking) Having small beasts can really affect your self-esteem, if my breasts stay the size that they are, I'm going to have to do something about it!


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Only 16?! Oh, definitely wait!!  I did not fully develop until 19/20.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Mine didn't fully develop until I was 19 I suppose..but I was totally skinny and in general I think skinny underwieght people have smaller boobs...so when I reached 25 and put on a more normal amount of weight my boobs reached a more acceptable size....however I only made the DD cup by being pregnant.I can't understand how anyone would want these things permanently..you have to strap them in..and many guys ..even the gnarly ones look only at your boobs when they walk past you...eww.







I think it looks totally wierd for the skinny women in southern cal who have boob jobs to get huge boobs...I've often wondered why they don't fall flat on their faces!!







These days you have to look like barbie with a DD cup..which I don't think many women can acheive without surgery!!


----------



## bustaphur (May 24, 2001)

Trust me, you don't want to be a D. I'm a 40 D, (after being a 38 C for most of my 20's). They started getting larger after I started taking Depo Provera. The only upshot is that they are fairly well proportioned to the rest of me (otherwise I'd probably tip over because I'm also short). Here's the downside: heat rashes under them during the summer, back aches, pinched nerves where the bra strap is, stretch marks across them, having to completely sit up again or roll over to see things after laying down on my back, not being able to comfortably sleep on my stomach, and (my biggest peeve) men talking to them, not me







. My cats also seem to think they are cushions for landing--boy will that wake you up at two a.m.With these complaints will I get them reduced? Not now, because I'm a chicken. I've also recently found out that they are fibrocystic, so I get to start having mamograms this year (instead of waiting until I'm 40).


----------



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

I have a cousin who is getting boobs Friday.I told her I understood, because she barely has any but not to go too big to avoid back problems.If I could give her some of mine i would!!!!!!


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

I have fibrocystic disease and my breasts have grown more and more. Although, I do believe in the wonders of the push-up bra.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

16 is definitely early in the boob development game.The breast fairy comes late to some of us. I really didn't have much boobage until I hit my mid 30's, so as your bodies hormones change over time things can change even when you don't have much boobage even at 25.And the ups and downs in weight don't explain the why I used to be a B at this weight and now I sometimes overfill a C at this weight. And as the weight is coming off I'm NOT losing it in the boobs..and I actually want to lose it in the boobs. From 16-30 I didn't really even fill up an A cup right and had to wear those "one size fits A-C that basically didn't do much of anything as if it had much shape of it's own I didn't fit in it (those folded over parts of the bra look ever so attractive under tight clothes).Having been a barely A, a B, and an very full C I much prefer being in the itty bitty boobie club.If I find the breast fairy the next time she comes to bother me I will send her your way. I want her to leave me ALONE.Although it is kinda fun when people say they are in pretty good shape given that I am 39 and I tell them they should, they are new





















And I didn't have surgery





















K.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I can't say that I was gifted but had all I wanted. When I was pg. they became larger and were more of a nusiance than anything. Happy with what God gave me. Good luck with what ever you decide to do.


----------



## Integrity (Jun 19, 2000)

Raque, be happy with what you've got! I too am a B (B 34 in my case) and while I sometimes envy my friends who have very deep cleavage, overall I'm glad mine are on the small side. B is enough that it's obvious you're a girl, but you don't have to worry about back problems, they don't get in your way, and you can wear that sexy backless dress without a bra! I've talked to some "well endowed" women who are treated poorly by men, and I like the fact that I don't have to worry about men talking to my breasts rather than to ME. If I ever get pregnant or breastfeed they'll be bigger but not to the extent that they will be a problem. And my wonderful boyfriend assures me that boobs are NOT the most important thing in a relationship (any guy worth your time won't be looking just at your breasts)!!Besides that Raque, I was still an A-cup when I was 16 (I'm 21 now). You've got time.


----------



## Serendipity (Oct 14, 2001)

Those pills work for a handful of women, and they will need to take them continously in order to keep the results. You could save money by buying the active herbs themselves. Saw Berry something or other.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

I was always a B cup and wanted to be bigger, even though I looked in proportion etc. Now I am bigger all over, including my breasts and I wish I was back to a B cup (even though I look in proportion now)! They get in the way, are heavy, and hurt on the odd occasion when I can run up the stairs. I have always hated wearing bras (stupid articles) and never used to bother much, but now one gets a lot of unwanted and undesirable attention being a bit larger and not wearing a bra. There was a program on UK television called 'So You Think You Want... Bigger Breasts" - it was about a young (20s I think) woman who wore an A cup size bra who REALLY wanted breast enlargement surgery. She was given a pair of larger prosthetic breasts to wear for a while before she made her decision whether to have surgery or not. With the larger breasts, she enjoyed how she looked in clothes and the attention she got from men. She did not like the fact that she couldn't sleep on her stomach, got back aches, couldn't cross her arms, that they got in the way when she was working (as a hairdresser). After a week or so with larger breasts, she decided that she was perfectly happy with her A size cup.


----------

